# Materiale "classificato"



## lemure libero

Salve.
Spesso nei dialoghi di film d’azione o fantapolitica capita di udire il termine “classificato” in riferimento a documenti, informazioni, identità o più genericamente a materiale. Posto che dati i canali di divulgazione dell’espressione, questa ormai sia comprensibile a tutti, personalmente la troverei un po’ allusiva se non fosse proferita in ambito specialistico, e per esprimere il concetto che questa figura preferirei "materiale segretato” o “secretato” che mi pare ne renda più esplicita la “classificazione” e che questa è stabilita d’autorità.

Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
allusiva a cosa?
Comunque "classificato" inteso come sinonimo di "riservato/segreto" è solo un pessimo calco dall'inglese.





lemure libero said:


> personalmente la troverei un po’ allusiva se non fosse proferita in ambito specialistico e per esprimere il concetto che questa figura preferirei “materiale segretato” o “secretato”


In questa frase c'è qualcosa di troppo o di troppo poco


----------



## lemure libero

Ciao,
Alludo al fatto che definendolo così non è specificato come è classificato l'oggetto né da chi.
Io potrei classificarlo una porcheria. 


alfaalfa said:


> In questa frase c'è qualcosa di troppo o di troppo poco


Ti sarei veramente grato se mi dicessi a cosa alludi tu.


----------



## alfaalfa

Il fatto è che "classificato", in italiano, significa tutt'altro.





lemure libero said:


> Ti sarei veramente grato se mi dicessi a cosa alludi tu





lemure libero said:


> ...l’espressione... la troverei un po’ allusiva...


OT
Se non spieghi anche a cosa allude, per me la frase è monca. Per me, sia chiaro.


----------



## lemure libero

Capisco. Non posso dire che trovo l'espressione ambigua dato che considero assodato il significato di "classificato", ma mentre in un linguaggio tecnico comprendo che s'intende che un dato materiale è stato ritenuto secretabile/riservato, se dovessi esprimermi così mi sentirei allusivo e, potrei stupirti, ammiccante.  Allora perché non: "Materiale ritenuto".  Anche questo ovviamente è personale.


----------



## lorenzos

Scusa Lem, allusivo a che?


----------



## Olaszinhok

lemure libero said:


> così mi sentirei allusivo


Scusami Lemore, come ha cercato di spiegare chi mi ha preceduto, c'è qualcosa di stonato, per non dire sbagliato, nell'impiego del termine allusivo. Per farla breve, _mi sentirei allusivo _ha poco senso nell'accezione  riportata e suona persino errato,  per me.
Da' un'occhiata a come viene usato il termine allusivo sul Treccani:
alluṡivo in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## bearded

Anche per me non è chiaro che cosa intenda lemure fino dal  #1 dicendo ''troverei l'espressione un po' allusiva''.
Comunque, per completezza d'informazione vorrei aggiungere che la ''classificazione'' comprende diversi gradi di segretezza (e quindi in ambito tecnico dire 'materiale classificato' e 'materiale secretato' non è esattamente la stessa cosa: 'classificato' è più generico):
Classifiche di segretezza


----------



## Gommik

Qui siamo in un ambito che mi è caro: il cinema e in generale i film d'azione e di spionaggio (ma anche i film documentaristici, come "The Post"). Dagli anni Novanta in poi la qualità di traduzioni, adattamenti e doppiaggio è crollata vertiginosamente, specie per quanto riguarda i prodotti per un pubblico giovanile. La rivista ASINC si era proposta di analizzare proprio questi elementi, ma ha chiuso. Come già detto "classificato" è un pessimo calco dell'inglese, ovviamante, come "enorme" o "drammatico", termini che spesso si leggono in discussioni inerenti *a*l cinema. Sebbene esistano (io lo apprendo adesso) diversi gradi di segretezza, quindi una "classifica di stato di segretezza", l'Italia non ha mancato di termini propri, ampiamente usati anche in momenti storici drammatici.
Da giornalista non userei mai il termine "classificato" riguardo a dei documenti, se , come detto sopra, non mi venisse fornita una identità precisa della classificazione di segretezza. Ad esempio: "Il materiale in oggetto non è disponibile in quanto classificato come probante in fase giudiziaria, pertanto non è pubblicabile".


----------



## marco.cur

Gommik said:


> in discussioni inerenti il cinema


inerenti *al* cinema


----------



## Gommik

Grazie, ogni tanto le preposizioni lasciano qualche scia di sangue, è vero. Ho notato di avere scritto, nella mia ormai inarrestabile presbiopia, "segrettezza", che proprongo come neologismo per "grettezza tenuta nascosta".   
Ho corretto entrambi gli errori, scusate.


----------



## lorenzos

Gommik said:


> "Il materiale in oggetto non è disponibile in quanto classificato come probante in fase giudiziaria, pertanto non è pubblicabile"


Avrei qualche riserva sull'uso di _classificato_: non riterresti più opportuno _valutato, ritenuto_? Grazie.


----------



## Gommik

In linea generale sì. Ma se proprio dovessi usare il termine "classificato" come analogo di un generico "secretato", vorrei però dargli almeno una qualità di classificazione, se non la denominazione specifica (che dal link leggo essere "Segretissimo, segreto, riservatissimo, riservato", di cui i primi tre non utilizzabili senza sortire un effetto comico). Personalmente non uso questo termine molto spesso, non mi occupo di cronaca giudiziaria, in più per me rimane correlato allo sport o alle votazioni scolastiche. Ma davanti a un obbligo teorico, almeno farlo seguire da due, tre parole che spieghino a cosa è dovuta questa classificazione.


----------



## lemure libero

lorenzos said:


> Scusa Lem, allusivo a che?


Vedo che il Vocabolario Treccani conferma le vostre asserzioni, pertanto non mi incaponisco oltre. Quello che intendevo è che qui il significato di "classificato" è espresso solo allusivamente.
Aggiungo che come ogni allusione, esso comunica un’informazione il cui senso è recepito grazie alla deduzione, evincendolo dal contesto, dalle circostanze o da fatti o parole pregresse, ciò che intende quindi può essere còlto o non còlto. Il caso del “materiale classificato”, a mio avviso prefigura un’allusione al significato che si prefigge che non vorrei cogliere per non intaccare quello che per me è il significato della forma verbale "classificato", qualora poi questa divenisse "aggettivo" nell’accezione che ormai conosciamo sarei pronto ad adeguarmi.


----------



## lemure libero

bearded said:


> Comunque, per completezza d'informazione vorrei aggiungere che la ''classificazione'' comprende diversi gradi di segretezza (e quindi in ambito tecnico dire 'materiale classificato' e 'materiale secretato' non è esattamente la stessa cosa: 'classificato' è più generico):
> Classifiche di segretezza


Se, come a buon titolo rilevi, anche il materiale ritenuto "riservato" risponde a un grado di segretezza, perché generalizzando ritieni preferibile "classificato" a "secretato"?
Non temi che il materiale spedito ad un concorso di poesia al quale viene assegnato il primo premio venga sequestrato dagli organi competenti?
Io continuo a ritenerlo un vero e proprio scippo.


----------



## bearded

lemure libero said:


> Non temi che il materiale spedito ad un concorso di poesia al quale viene assegnato il primo premio venga sequestrato dagli organi competenti?


  

Per i non-tecnici della materia, ovvero la stragrande maggioranza di profani, dire materiale 'classificato' o 'secretato' è (penso) la stessa cosa. Anzi, se dà fastidio 'classificato' (nel significato di cui parliamo) come anglicismo, si può benissimo dire 'secretato' con questa bella c latina. Non è che io preferisca un termine all'altro.  Col mio #8 ho voluto solo fornire l'informazione tecnica ''per completezza'': infatti ho scritto ''in ambito tecnico''. In quest'ambito, la ''classifica(zione)'' è un termine generico, la ''segretezza'' una particolare ''classifica(zione)''.
In una discussione relativa all'uso di due termini, penso sia utile conoscere in che modo questi vengono impiegati 'tecnicamente'.


----------



## bearded

marco.cur said:


> inerenti *al* cinema


Marco.cur ha ragione. Però Gommik non è sola: circa il 20% degli italiani dice/scrive ''inerente il...''.
Google Books Ngram Viewer

(chiedo scusa per il breve ''fuori tema'').


----------



## Gommik

Non conoscevo questa funzionalità di Google, uau, fooorte! Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------

